# dyndns offline seite



## auweia (22. Juli 2007)

hallo liebe helfer!

ich habe eine top-level-domain und eine dyndns adresse. Die dyndns läuft als webserver auf meinem pc. Wenn der webserver off ist, möchte ich gerne eine eigene fehler-seite auf dem space von der tld liegen haben. Zu der dann automatisch gelinkt werden soll.
Meine (x)html kenntnisse sind leider nicht ausreichend.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

Lieben gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn der Webspace PHP unterstützt, kannst Du mittels fsockopen() prüfen ob der Port 80 der DynDNS Adresse erreichbar ist.
Je nach Ergebnis kannst Du z.b. eine Weiterleitung durchführen lassen oder einen entsprechenden Hinweis ausgeben.

Durchsuche mal das Forum, irgendwo schwirrt ein Beispiel für eine Online-/Offlineanzeige rum.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Big-Tux (22. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht wäre es für dich einfacher gewesen das ganze über SelfHost.de zu machen, da is einmal alles in deutsch und die bieten das wenn ich mich Recht entsinne direkt an mit der Info-Seite das man Offline ist...


----------



## auweia (22. Juli 2007)

danke für die schnellen antworten!
Könntest du mir den code für dieses sockopen geben? Der webspace-server kann php.
Das mit selfhost werde ich mir anschauen :>


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2007)

auweia hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du mir den code für dieses sockopen geben?





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Durchsuche mal das Forum, irgendwo schwirrt ein Beispiel für eine Online-/Offlineanzeige rum.


Soll ich jetzt etwa das Forum für Dich durchsuchen?!


----------



## auweia (22. Juli 2007)

nein, das sollst du natürlich nicht..sollte auch nicht so rüberkommen. Suche schon fleißig, nach diversen suchbegriffen.
Dachte lediglich das du solch einen code parat hast. 
Das mit selfhost sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber möchte nicht unbedingt meine bankverb. angeben, wenn das angebot gratis sein soll. Und die url xxx.selfhost.tk gefällt mir nicht. 

Danke nochmal für die hilfe!


----------

